# Netflix



## RailFanLNK (May 1, 2008)

Has anyone here joined Netflix and recieved the 1500 bonus points? To me, its a total scam! I have yet to recieve my 1500 bonus points and I joined last October.

Al


----------



## diesteldorf (May 3, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> Has anyone here joined Netflix and recieved the 1500 bonus points? To me, its a total scam! I have yet to recieve my 1500 bonus points and I joined last October.
> Al


Sorry about your troubles, Al. Please don't think I am trying to rub salt in your wounds, but I joined Netflix for the sole reason of getting those 1500 points on Brenda's advice when we were in Chicago.

I joined 11/5/2007 and canceled after the 1st billing in December--you have to be a paying member to receive the points. I received the points on 2/08/08. I didn't use the service except for 1 move--haven't got the time, but it ended up working out well. I value AGR points at one penny a point (others may value higher) so for a $9.95 fee to Netflix, I received $15 in AGR points.

Now for info that you may be able to use:

1. Call AGR and explain the situation.

2. They will probably request copies of emails confirming registration, cancelation, and proof you were charged a fee to subscribe.

3. Fax all info to them and wait a few weeks.

4. Call again.

(Probably couldn't hurt to mention that you've taken many Amtrak trips and enjoy the AGR program and this is one of the 1st unexpected problems you've had....)

Good luck and looking forward to October.


----------



## transit54 (May 15, 2008)

A while ago, I believe the Netflix offer was 5 pts per dollar, or something crazy like that. It was a per dollar amount, not an amount you'd get only at sign up. I signed up for the service and subscribed for about six months. At first, no points, but eventually there were a series of adjustments made to my account (with no explanation) that provided me 1,500 points at a time. I ended up accumulating a decent number from the offer. At least I assume that's what those adjustments were from...


----------

